
Disney puts your face on a 3D-printed Stormtrooper for $99.95 - illdave
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/10/4318080/disney-3d-printed-stormtrooper
======
ZeroGravitas
I'm assuming only the head is 3-D printed and then attached (glued?) to mass-
produced bodies?

